# Windows Update Error Code 800736B3



## jahsshh (Jul 16, 2011)

i run Windows 7 Ult 64bit w/PS1. My comps been running great, installing updates perfectly till now.. I have read alot of posts on this and i have tried everything that people have posted as remedies, but nothing seems to work. I am hoping i dont have to re-install Windows again, cause i just did it a week ago.. any help on this would be greatly appreciated

Operating System - MS Windows 7 Ultimate 64-bit SP1

CPU - Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600 @ 2.40GHz	38 °C
Kentsfield 65nm Technology

RAM - 6.00 GB Dual-Channel DDR2 @ 332MHz (5-5-5-15)

Motherboard - Dell Inc. 0TP406 (CPU)

Graphics - DELL SE198WFP ([email protected])
1024MB GeForce GT 430 (nVidia)	36 °C

Hard Drives - 313GB Seagate ST3320620AS (RAID)	37 °C

Optical Drives - TSSTcorp DVD+-RW TS-H653B

Audio High - Definition Audio Device


----------



## IT-Barry (Sep 6, 2010)

AS you have no replys, take a look at this link, do any of the methods in the accepted answer do anything for you.

Windows update fails to install updates with error code 800736B3 - Microsoft Answers


----------



## jahsshh (Jul 16, 2011)

thanks for the help Barry, much appreciated.. 

Method 2 from the link you posted seemed to have worked "i think"
Before, it would just fail everytime. Now it actually completes the install of
the update, but now the same update pops up throughout the day and i keep installing and completing the same update lol. shutdown computer to complete update also and still same update.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi check the installed updates and if it is there then you can just hide the update notification


----------

